# Hi Newbie here



## 2boysmum (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi there, i have been nosing on here for a few weeks now and i have finally plucked up the courage to join!!!
I have 2 young boys who i adore and 2 beautiful cats. Zebedee is a british blue and he is 2yrs old, and quite possibly the most rediculous feline around - he thinks he is a human!! and we also have a new member of the family, Dora (the explorer) who joined us today at 8weeks old.

Well i wont go on just wanted to intro myself!

Hope to chat!!

P xx :lol: [/b]


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

WELCOME! 

:2kitties 

Post pictures when you can.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Paula! Welcome.  I'll look forward to your posts! 

I'll move this to our Say Meow thread. That's where we meet new members.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome and Hello petts & purrs from my four to yours!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Would love to get to know more about you and your kitties Paula, welcome :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope you post some pictures of your kitties :wink: .


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to have you here.


----------

